# Toro Snow Master 14



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

I have not posted is some time but I picked up 4 blowers in the last 3 weeks and have been checking them out to see what I got. These are the early Snow Master 14 inch chain driven to the paddle auger. I do not see a Model number on them. I do think they are about late 70's 1978?? I got one free and one for $5. They both have the plastic for them. Plus I had one with no plastic or auger with a good sprocket. The one he thought was locked up so I put some ATF down the plug hole did a few other things and about a hour went by, put a channel lock on the sprocket and it came loose!!. Put some fuel down the plug hole and got them both to fire.!!.
My question is there any scrapper bars out there for these?? I can not find one. The first pic is of the one I made from a used Powerlite 16 inch that I had. Cut it down and notched it to fit. Notice that one had 3 bolts that held it on to the aluminum bracket. The other one has a bunch of rivetes holding it on What was factory?? Does anybody have these?? It is going to be 80 degrees this week end!! 
:smile_big:


----------

